# Meteor Showers Tonight



## airgunr (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, not quite a location except UP........

Tonight should be the night for the annual Persiads (sp?) meteor showers.

All you night owls should get your cameras out and set them on bulb for a couple of hours.  You'll get star trails at least and possibly metors trails!  I think the best time is between 2am - 4am but check an astronomy site to make sure in your area.

I'm hoping to get something but it's raining an over cast here so I'm not too optimistic right now for me.  I hope some of you can get them and post your results.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2004)

I live in the UK...will I seem em?


----------



## airgunr (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, you should be able to.  The earth passes through them each year around this time.  It goes on for a couple of days and should peak around the 12th.

Take a look at: http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2004/25jun_perseids2004.htm


----------



## Alison (Aug 9, 2004)

Oooooooooo! Thanks for the tip. I'm going to be up late and it's clear here. I'll try and grab the tripod and see what I can see...


----------



## OK Teriffic (Aug 1, 2005)

It's happening again.  Best time to see will be August 11-12 after midnight.  Some place dark is best, and not your back yard (unless to live in the sticks).  Try to get away from as much surrounding light as possible, especially city lights.  A park is good if you can find one to sneak into after hours.  Not that I encourage that type of activity, just a suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## LizM (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## will turner (Aug 11, 2005)

so i looked out of the window at about 2:30 ish and there were meteors flying all over the sky, there were millions.
so i grabbed my tripod and camera, went outside and set up, then all of a suddon they just stoped. apparantly tonight and tomorow are ment to be the best nights so im gonna walk up to the church and get some pics


----------



## mfacer (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard about this on the radio this morning.... i live not to far away from "the hills" where there are no lights... so could be a good place to go... only problem is the weather - it's meant to clear up at 6ish - but still be a bit cloudy.... plus, I dont have a remote shutter cord for my camera yet!! D'oh!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 12, 2005)

It's not going to be pretty!  

Weather forcast is a bit bleak for this area mate! Change the post code to see your own forcast.

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/HOBBIES/astronomy.asp


----------



## mfacer (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm.... 87% clouds and by the looks of the image, they will be moving at 90mph!


----------



## will turner (Aug 12, 2005)

it said it will be clear by 2am. hopefully i dont fall asleep by then.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 12, 2005)

Figures, we've had a drought all summer, no rains for months.  What happens last night?  Thunder Storms and rain!  Maybe tonight.......


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 12, 2005)

Went out last night, counted 30 of them...took some shots, but it was so cloudy the meteors didn't turn out well...however I did get about 2 shots that are semi decent for my first try...I may set the tripod up again tonight and see what happens...hopefully it will be a bit more clear.


----------



## PetersCreek (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya know, sometime...just sometimes, mind ya...havin' such long summer days in Alaska is a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a lot of wishes!

Just got back in from watching the show!  What an awsome sight! I lost count after 24 and that was ages ago! Quite a few big ones as well lighting a trail all the way over the sky! And loads of satellites and the ISS!
I put the camera away at about midnight here just as the clouds settled in but the stars and meteors are still visible! 

Anyone out there watching these tonight good luck & I hope you have fun!


----------



## mfacer (Aug 13, 2005)

Came back from the pub at 12.30 last night - no clouds in the sky.... so I got things ready - camera fully charged, tripod ready.... then went to sleep and woke up at 11 this morning. Great. Any one get any good shots??


----------



## doenoe (Aug 13, 2005)

hehehe 
nope, i kinda had the same thing. I came home at 3:00 am and set up the camera. Had it on bulb for a long exposure.......................and then i fell asleep. So i had a beautifull totally overexposed picture.


----------



## mfacer (Aug 13, 2005)

lol! Do you have the canon remote shutter doofer? I notice you have a 350d... I am thinking of buying one for my 20d.... but not sure whether I will get much use out of it...


----------



## doenoe (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah, i got the remote. Dont use it very often, but since i needed exposures longer then 30 sec for star trails, i just bought one. It can always come in handy.


----------

